# Hilti 905



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thought I'd take a few pix to show you how I drive ground rods.

I got a Hilti 905AVR with two ground rod drivers.

This is a beefy machine, and the weight alone will drive the rod.











In addition to the 'standard' ground rod driver,











I also got a special attachment that prevents me from having to climp a ladder to start driving.


















The ground rod slides in through the body, and the handle is tightened down on the rod. You can do this anywhere along the rod you want. Stand it up and start driving. When this attachment gets near the ground, loosen it, move everything up, tighten it down again, and continue driving.
When you get near the end, you can 'finish it off' with the 'standard' driver.

Even in the most difficult situations, I've never taken more then 2 minutes to drive a rod. I'm sure I've broken a few large rocks below grade with the power this little baby has.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a neat attachment. 

I guess that's SDS-Max? I don't really recognize the drive splines.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> That's a neat attachment.
> 
> I guess that's SDS-Max? I don't really recognize the drive splines.


It's a Hilti TE drive. Only their 905 and 805 use it. This isn't a rotary hammer. It's a demolition hammer.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Hilti stuff is beautiful. I could just never justify the price.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Hilti is the only hammer drill, chipping hammer and powder actuated tool I have used for 30 years or so. While pricey they last and last.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Hilti stuff is beautiful. I could just never justify the price.


This is gonna make you cry: I bought the unit new, with 3 chisel bits, a clay spade and the two ground rod bits for $600.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> This is gonna make you cry: I bought the unit new, with 3 chisel bits, a clay spade and the two ground rod bits for $600.


I have a feeling there's more to this story....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I have a feeling there's more to this story....


Local POCO bought a dozen of them for their line crews to use driving rods when they needed to. But someone didn't bother to think they need 'lectrickery to work, and these line crews usually didn't have access to 120v. So after they noticed no one was using them, they just sold them at a loss to get rid of them.
My neighbor is one of those linemen, so he told me about them. After looking up the price on the 'net, I jumped at it. 
As Paul Harvey would say...."And now you know the rest of the story." :whistling2:

Someday I'll tell you how I got a new Progressive (now Tempo) Electronics 2003 Cable Fault Locator for $128.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> This is gonna make you cry: I bought the unit new, with 3 chisel bits, a clay spade and the two ground rod bits for $600.


SHUT UP!


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

The new Bosch Drill I bought - and posted - a few weeks ago was stolen by some low life the other day, So I am now once again in the market for a cordless. Any advise from experience on types of 24/36 volt cordless hammer drills. Make unimportant but price against reliability are,

Frank


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have the DeWalt 24v hammer drill. I don't use it every day, but it's great when I need a lot of battery power.
I also have the AC adapter for it. Looks just like a battery, but it's got a cord. It's actually a 120VAC/24VDC transformer, so you can plug into 120VAC and run all day if you want to.... save on the batteries when 120 is available.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've always been a Milwaukee fan, but the new 28 volt stuff is letting me down. I've gone through two motors (smoked them royally) in the hammerdrill, and the drill's not even out of warranty yet. I don't do anything different with it than I did with the previous 18 volts I used.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I still have a pre 1970 Milwaukee 1/2" hole hog and it takes a licking and keeps on ticking TOO POWERFUL IMO. The Milwaukee 3/8" and 1/2" corded drills are great but I am through with Milwaukee battery tools.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the 18v Milwaukee 1" sds hammer drill, the biggest hole I drill a lot is only 1/2" for drop ins and the occasional 7/8" hole to run EMT through. I drill a boat load of 1/4'' holes constantly.But it has been doing great. My boss insists on cordless so I have the 18v hatchet, 1/2'' driver/hammer drill, 1/2'' right angle, all Milwk. I have some off beat 18v bandsaw. All the Bosch 10.8 volt stuff. And we have tons of 18v DEwalt stuff in the tool crib, I use and like all of it. The only Miwaukee items that seem to be junk are the small screwdrivers, I think they are 2.5v or something like that. Other guys have the 28v Milw. bandsaw and they say the charge doesnt last long at all.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i love the Milwaukee v28 cordless stuff but i have burned one motor up from using the wrong size bit in wood . the toolhouse gave me another one on the spot though so i was impressed with the service


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I use the 18v milwaukee tools and haven't had any problems. My original drill, I just had to order a set of brushes this week. The original batteries are still going strong. I have 2 1/2" hammer drills, 2 circular saws, the hatchet, A regular sawzall, circular, and bandsaw (corded).


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

480Sparky:

just one question with the new ground rod driver you have there is that is a 60 pounder driver ? [ weight class type ] i know some are 45 and some are at 60 but I am not going debate about big arse 90's]

but otherwise you got a cool tool to use it 


Merci, Marc


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks lads - for the advise. Electricians I have asked, and other site workers too seem to agree by 40% to 60% that Milwaukee is loosing its reputation. DeWalt seems to be the favourite for some reason - especially on price and battery, though some have commented that mechanically they are not as good as Bosch/Makita.

Think I will go with Dewalt this time. I have got an overworked DeWalt 18V
in box that has given good service - so I guess that speaks for itself.

Thanks

Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

frank said:


> Thanks lads - for the advise. Electricians I have asked, and other site workers too seem to agree by 40% to 60% that Milwaukee is loosing its reputation.


I think I agree with that summary. Ever since Ryobi bought out Milwaukee, things have started to slip. I, for one, am pretty bummed about that. Maybe if I ever get slowed up around here, I might just go out and buy one of each popular brand/model cordless hammerdrill and just abuse the heck out of them in a semi-scientific "Consumer Reports" fashion, and see what I come up with. Might be interesting.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Last year a wood working magazine I get tested them all with the screw test into pine maple and oak, the Panasonic won HANDS DOWN. Not my first choice in drills. But my IR guy uses them all day long for cover removal and loves them for ergonomics, balance and battery power.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> Last year a wood working magazine I get tested them all with the screw test into pine maple and oak, the Panasonic won HANDS DOWN. Not my first choice in drills. But my IR guy uses them all day long for cover removal and loves them for ergonomics, balance and battery power.


For cover removal, screw setting, and all none drilling, nothing beats the little Bosch 10.8. Best of all it fits in an apron pocket.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> 480Sparky:
> 
> just one question with the new ground rod driver you have there is that is a 60 pounder driver ? [ weight class type ] i know some are 45 and some are at 60 but I am not going debate about big arse 90's]
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the weight of the unit? http://www.us.hilti.com/holus/modules/prcat/prca_fuse.jsp?RANGE_OID=36014

But in searching Hiltis website, I found this:

http://www.us.hilti.com/data/techlib/docs/design-center-resources/drilling%20and%20demolition/complete-safetyfirst-te-905-rod-driver.pdf


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

My brother bought a Metabo drill, 18V Lithium. Kind of pricey (300$+) but it has as much or more power and is lighter than my Milwaukee. I just bought the Bosch 10.8 impact driver, looking forward to using it.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> My brother bought a Metabo drill, 18V Lithium. Kind of pricey (300$+) but it has as much or more power and is lighter than my Milwaukee. I just bought the Bosch 10.8 impact driver, looking forward to using it.


You should love it and if you use a lot of wire nuts pick up a Dottie wire nut driver, got it last week and love it.


----------

